# Vaping Bad



## Alex (3/9/14)

http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/3/6102037/vaping-bad-its-breaking-bad-but-for-vaping-get-it

*'Vaping Bad' is the best name we've seen yet for a vape store*


By Ross Miller
on September 3, 2014 01:00 pm
*Don't miss stories follow The Verge*
 


Yes, this is real — located in Geneva, New York (that's about 260 miles northwest of New York City). According to Rachel the owner, the shop opened up about three months ago. Outside of a shop T-shirt, there are no _Breaking Bad_-themed items — just your standard e-cigarettes, cigars, and water pipes. There is, however, a mannequin in a hazmat suit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

